# Moisturizer before foundation/concealer??



## graceface (Jun 29, 2006)

I was just wondering do people still use moisturizer underneath foundation? I use a very light moisturizer before using either foundation or sometimes I only use a mixture of concealor + MAC mixing medium. I guess i've been doing that since i started wearing makeup over 10 years ago and I thought maybe that's not what people are doing nowadays??! I've heard of primers as well, but i'm just wondering what others are doing? Thanks in advance for your replies!


----------



## MACGoddess (Jun 29, 2006)

I will usually put on my moisturizer for my eyes and my face. Let it sink in for 5 min or so, then put on a face primer like MAC Prep + Prime Face.

Then I put on my foundation, then concealer and set it all with a loose powder.


----------



## maryfitz24 (Jun 29, 2006)

I use a little bit of moisturizer (for under my eyes) and wait for it to dry. I then put on MAC's prep &amp; prime and continue with my TM and powder.


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* I will usually put on my moisturizer for my eyes and my face. Let it sink in for 5 min or so, then put on a face primer like MAC Prep + Prime Face. 
Then I put on my foundation, then concealer and set it all with a loose powder.





That's exactly what I do... Some days I'm lazy and skip the foundation primer...


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jun 29, 2006)

Well, I used mineral makeup now, and so I always put moisturizer on under it. I find it helps it stick a little better. Also, I have some dry patches of skin, and a mineral makeup can sometimes accentuate that, so the moisturizer helps control that.

When I was wearing liquid foundation, I did not generally wear moisturize underneath because it all together felt too heavy and gross.


----------



## SierraWren (Jun 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* I will usually put on my moisturizer for my eyes and my face. Let it sink in for 5 min or so, then put on a face primer like MAC Prep + Prime Face. 
Then I put on my foundation, then concealer and set it all with a loose powder.

That's what I do, too, only in the summer I skip the Foundation Primer...


----------



## kellianne76 (Jun 29, 2006)

I always use moisturizer before I put on foundation. I use moisturizer specified for oily skin though.


----------



## MACGoddess (Jun 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *SierraWren* That's what I do, too, only in the summer I skip the Foundation Primer... I don't always use foundation primer either... Sometimes it is just too hot outside!!


----------



## cynpat2000 (Jun 29, 2006)

I use avon luminosity cream and monistat as primer.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 29, 2006)

i always moisturize my face first before putting on any makeup. it's the difference b/w having a flawless look and having dry skin patches showing up more prominently under makeup.


----------



## CamaroChick (Jun 29, 2006)

I've never used a primer. For those of you who do, do you have to let the primer "dry" for a bit, or can you go straight on to your foundation immediately after applying it?


----------



## Nolee (Jun 29, 2006)

doesn't the primer do the moisturizer's job?

wouldn't it be too much for oilier skins to use moisturizer AND primer under the foundation, esp in the summer?

what does the primer do *exactly*?

please enlighten me





Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* I will usually put on my moisturizer for my eyes and my face. Let it sink in for 5 min or so, then put on a face primer like MAC Prep + Prime Face. 
Then I put on my foundation, then concealer and set it all with a loose powder.


----------



## fickledpink (Jun 29, 2006)

I also use mmu and I have to moisturize before I put any mu on.


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 29, 2006)

my face would look DISGUSTING if i didn't use a moisturizer underneath! i could never. moisturizer makes a huge difference. i've noticed some moisturizers aren't ideal for underneath foundations, too.


----------



## graceface (Jun 29, 2006)

thanks everyone! I also came across some other threads that asked the same questions (oops I'm still new to MUT) so thanks a lot.


----------



## LVA (Jun 29, 2006)

i always moisturize even if i don't wear foundation - i have dry skin


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jun 29, 2006)

I never leave my house without a high spf moisturizer on



I never ever put the makeup on my bare face.


----------



## MACGoddess (Jun 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *CamaroChick* I've never used a primer. For those of you who do, do you have to let the primer "dry" for a bit, or can you go straight on to your foundation immediately after applying it? I let it set for a minute...not as long as I let my moisturizer soak in, but I don't apply my foundation immediately after putting it on.
I will put primer on... Then fill in my eyebrows, then put on my foundation and concealer. HTH!


----------



## MACGoddess (Jun 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NoOoRy* doesn't the primer do the moisturizer's job? wouldn't it be too much for oilier skins to use moisturizer AND primer under the foundation, esp in the summer?

what does the primer do *exactly*?

please enlighten me





No, a moisturizer is not a primer and vise versa... Some primers may have moisturizing properties, but they are not meant to be used in place of a moisturizer. 
Primers are used to smooth the skin, fill in any pores, and make a smooth canvas for the makeup to go on the face with. They also can increase the wear of your foundation and help it stay on all day without the need for touchups. Some Primers also can control oil for oily skins...

In the summer, the only time I will use a primer is for a special event where I want to look extra flawless...or if I feel like I am having a "big pore" day and want to minimize them.


----------



## CamaroChick (Jun 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* I let it set for a minute...not as long as I let my moisturizer soak in, but I don't apply my foundation immediately after putting it on.
I will put primer on... Then fill in my eyebrows, then put on my foundation and concealer. HTH!

Yes, that helps a lot -- thanks, Leila!
And, in answer to the thread question (which I never answered



), sometimes I do and sometimes I don't. Many years ago my derm told me I should never use moisturizer because I have oily skin. So, basically, I go by how my skin feels on any given day. If it feels dry, I moisturize. If not, I skip that step.


----------



## mabelwan (Jun 29, 2006)

I use moisturizer with SPF before apply makeup. It's a must for me!


----------



## cuteblondie_57 (Jun 30, 2006)

ooh yeah i have really really dry cheeks so i have to use a moisturizer. sometimes i'll mix the liquid foundation and moisturizer to make like a tinted moisture i dont know if anyone else does this.


----------

